# Are the 211 problems still there.



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello posters, i'm just curious to find out if the 211 lip sync and other issues are still prevelant. I got the 211 months ago and returned it because it was driving me crazy wih all the bugs. I got my 811 back and all the problems I had with the 211 went away.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that some of the issues must be unit specific. I've had mine since they became available for lease and haven't experienced any of the major bugs. Once or twice I've had the "no video" issue, but that hasn't happened in quite some time and only required a remote power off/on to fix when it did occur. Maybe I've just been lucky, but then again, I have a fairly simple setup using component video and toslink. Neither my switcher nor my HT receiver support HDMI (yup, gonna cost me a fortune to upgrade when HDCP becomes common). No OTA in the mix either.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Got my 211 in mid-April and did have some lip sync issues at first especially when I used my OTA antenna connected to the 211. Dont seem to have any problems anymore. Hope it stays that way


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Mine occassionally freezes up and requires a reboot and the disable on the screen saver still does not work. Also, and occassional lip sync problem that is barely noticeable.


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

jerryez said:


> Mine occassionally freezes up and requires a reboot and the disable on the screen saver still does not work. Also, and occassional lip sync problem that is barely noticeable.


Sounds like it's getting beter.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Only issues I have are:
1. Call Waiting doesn't work properly. Doesn't show who's calling.
2. Many OTA HD locals show only Digital Service. No PSIP info.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

I am now on my fourth unit. This one is pretty stable. Haven't had BSOD in quite a while. My only complaint is receiving OTA HD broadcasts from my locals. I can get a strong signal around 90-100 but then the pictures freezes, or goes into a "slide show" type display, you know like one frame, moves a bit, then goes to second frame. Anyone else experience this? If I let this continue the I do get a BSOD. My Mits has an internal HD receiver built in. I think I will get out the manual and see how to utilize IT for my OTA locals. Nice little project for the weekend.


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

I'm waiting for my second unit. The first has serious lip sync problems with both dolby and pcm outputs. Also, the vcr timer doesn't work. It just turns on and gives you a blank screen. Occasionally I get a funny series of still images. The dialog is fine, but I get like a second of ever tenth frame. It also runs VERY hot. Reported this to dish last week and they said they would send me a replacement. Hadn't gotten it yet and called back this morning. They never sent it and had no record of my problems. Sometime I just don't get this company.


----------



## Geoffe (Jun 26, 2004)

My 211 had dead HDMI. The original installer swapped it out today. All is well. If you get yours swapped be sure and keep the serial # of the one takedn away. My installer canceled all my 622 programing and not the 211 he took. about an hour with Dish to get back on the system.


----------



## mpr86 (Mar 19, 2006)

ugh I hate the vip 211


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

mabrandt said:


> I'm waiting for my second unit. The first has serious lip sync problems with both dolby and pcm outputs. Also, the vcr timer doesn't work. It just turns on and gives you a blank screen. Occasionally I get a funny series of still images. The dialog is fine, but I get like a second of ever tenth frame. It also runs VERY hot. Reported this to dish last week and they said they would send me a replacement. Hadn't gotten it yet and called back this morning. They never sent it and had no record of my problems. Sometime I just don't get this company.


I have had my replacement unit for a week now and have none of the previous issues I mentioned above. So far I have no issues with the replacment other than there is no way to turn off the screen saver. I guess it must be a combination of hardware AND software that is causing these problems. Also, I was told by the CSR when activating the new receiver that a future software release will have a menu where you can adjust the lip synch. He did not have an issue date.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

intrac said:


> Only issues I have are:
> 1. Call Waiting doesn't work properly. Doesn't show who's calling.
> 2. Many OTA HD locals show only Digital Service. No PSIP info.


My communication with Dish indicated they will only be providing the info you mention in 2. for those stations Didh carries itself as well.Thats the way it is on my 211.All the -01s are ok, but, no other data.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

I have at least 2 local OTAs which do not contain any info on their -01s. They say only DIGITAL SERVICE.

And call waiting still doesn't work properly, if at all.

Other than that, the 211 is a nice set.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

intrac said:


> I have at least 2 local OTAs which do not contain any info on their -01s. They say only DIGITAL SERVICE.
> 
> And call waiting still doesn't work properly, if at all.
> 
> Other than that, the 211 is a nice set.


In my case, one of my -01s-local PBS-had Digital Service showing for its -01 and -01 programming showing on its -02.Discovered Zap 2 It provides the data for Dish and it was backwards at their web site.After multiple attempts to alert them to an incorrect listibg, it finally took the local station itself contacting them to get it right.A week or two after their contact it was right on Dish.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Yepper, but nothing like before. My third unit seems to be fairly stable. Did get a black screen of dealth when I turned on my TV last night after work. I have no idea why. The little sucker worked fine in the morning before work. Turned off using my Harmony remote, TV, AVR Receiver, and the ViP 211 just as I do every morning. Normally when I get home in the evening I boot everything up with the remote, AVR receiver, TV, and ViP and everything is just fine. Not last night though.

Last night, got the program guide, the audio, but no pitcure. Had to resort to the old hold button down for 10 seconds routine to let 211 do its thing. After about 5 minutes everything was hunky dory. It is doing allot better though. One of the other units I had I was doing the pull plug, reset receiver 4 - 5 in one evening.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Still with my third VIP211 exchange, I still have a problem with HDMI audio and video. Works when it wants too. Lip synch still an issue on Network HD channels using optical or HDMI cables. I don't think they will ever fix these issues. We should be getting some kind of rebate during this until they correct it. We pay more money for more problem. Go figure...........................


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

anthonyi said:


> Still with my third VIP211 exchange, I still have a problem with HDMI audio and video. Works when it wants too. Lip synch still an issue on Network HD channels using optical or HDMI cables. I don't think they will ever fix these issues. We should be getting some kind of rebate during this until they correct it. We pay more money for more problem. Go figure...........................


Interesting. I have heard of the HDMI problems but mine works great (knock on wood), lip sync is OK too (double knock on wood.) BSOD is the only thing I have.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Do you think we are all BS about this problem?


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

BUGS BUGS BUGS lip sync out reboot nightly to fix locks up called e* working on a fix for the last month.


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

swissin said:


> BUGS BUGS BUGS lip sync out reboot nightly to fix locks up called e* working on a fix for the last month.


Wow.....that 211 is really a piece of crap


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree with you 100%. VIP211 is a piece of crap. We really shouldn't be paying full monthly charges till they work out their issues. But E* doesn't really care, they are getting their money................


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

No fixes, we just got tired of *****ing and have not received a software fix for any of the original bugs.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

There must be two kinds of 211s, I got mine in feb. and the only problems I've had are the lip sync and one time BSOD. Once 265 came out it fixed both problems and 266 did no damage. Still have slight lip sync issues some times and not on all stations at all times on ota or sat. All was DD 5.1 via optical out. For the past month I'm in love with my 211. I seem to be the only one writing anything pos. about the 211 or dish.
Mike

Forgot the caller ID still will not id out of area calls and wireless id as wireless and number only


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

So far the only significant problem I have is caller ID.


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

rustamust said:


> There must be two kinds of 211s,


I agree. Since they replaced my original, I have no issues whatsoever. Only thing I'm waiting for is an upgrade so I can turn that screen saver off.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Still have lip sync issues using Optical and HDMI cables.


----------



## homertiger (Feb 15, 2006)

Why do you want the screensaver turned off?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

The TiVo may be recording a program and the screen saver kicks in and all you get on the recording is the screen saver. Plus there is a disable button and it does not work.


----------



## homertiger (Feb 15, 2006)

I new there had to be a logical explanation, now I know. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Only problem I have with the 211 is it won't keep a record of phone calls. After receiving a few phone calls I checked the called ID record and it was blank even though the number showed on the screen when the call was received.:nono2:


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Hasnt been an update to 411/211 in a long time and has been one for 622, im jelous


----------

